# Get out the Tissues for an Awwwww Moment.



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

My mated pair of Yellow Watchman Gobies with their Tiger Pistol Shrimp doing what they do best.......Watching!  And a tail to each antennae of the shrimp to alert him if danger approaches.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

While we are at it.....The video following the photo.

Hey, What do I win for VOTM?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

awwwwwww Very cool! And mating from them?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Awesome!!! Beautiful fish and nice tank too!!

How you been doing lately, anyways, Keri?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I want them!!!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Osiris said:


> awwwwwww Very cool! Any mating from them?


No sign of baby ywg's yet. I'll keep the magnifying glass handy though.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Awesome!!! Beautiful fish and nice tank too!!
> 
> How you been doing lately, anyways, Keri?


Thanks!

Absolutely horrid currently. Undergoing Chemotheropy & Radiation both. Not eaten in 4 days and spewing constantly.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope you get better Reefneck and very nice looking fish


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol./
He Means The Fish.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Wow, the gobies are helping the shrimp dig his home? That's awesome!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Hope you get better soon, Reefneck. Hang in there. What hospital are you at?


----------

